# IBS and young adults; interviewing



## psuchick402 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello.I am an IBS sufferer and I am trying to shed light on the younger generation of IBS sufferers.I am writing a series of articles about this topic, and want to interview a few young adults.Is anyone interested?I can give out my contact information if I see if anyone is, which would be awesome!







Thanks!


----------



## monty_the_python (Aug 8, 2009)

Sure, I'd be happy to help. Would interview via email be all right?


----------



## psuchick402 (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes! Please e-mail me at [email protected], and I will e-mail you the questions!Thank you!


----------

